# Willing to adopt in Ga area



## blessitwings (Jun 27, 2010)

Lots of room, I have 6 white homers and 4 white fantails. I live in Ga, can't pay shipping fees, only pick up. Looking to help


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

blessitwings said:


> Lots of room, I have 6 white homers and 4 white fantails. I live in Ga, can't pay shipping fees, only pick up. Looking to help


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f8/four-free-pigeons-ny-flying-flights-x-homer-crosses-47452.html

Shipping costs are minimal.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

if you cant aford the shipping cost then I would have to say that you shouldnt have these birds cuz that is pretty much the minimum of having ad caring for birds per say if you ask me


----------



## blessitwings (Jun 27, 2010)

Didn't, but do you know of any that need help. I knew this would come up I was sure of it. My birds are well taken care of and well fed, just because I don't have the extra for shipping, I still would like to make sure another pigeon doesn't go without a home and some one to care for it. Alot of us don't have the extra just laying around but if you cross paths with any thing in need you would help, I hope.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Blessitwings, for offering a home to needy birds. I DO understand about paying shipping and understand where you are coming from on that. There are, no doubt, plenty of pigeons in your area who need homes. I will keep you in mind when any of those show up on my radar.

Folks .. what are you thinking? I can understand the paying shipping stuff when someone that is looking in the For Sale forum, but this is the ADOPTION forum.

If I had to pay shipping or some other "price" for every bird that comes my way, I couldn't afford it. Nor afford to feed all those that are already here .. 

Terry


----------



## blessitwings (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you very well put. I was kinda upset after read that post. I'm just another person wanting to help, no I'm not rich but when it comes to something needing help there are things I would put off that I need for myself. Any way just let me know if I'm needed, I wouldn't hesitate adding a new member to the family.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Sometimes if you look at your local animal shelter and leave your name and number they can contact you if a pigeon comes in....or volunteer there so you will have a heads up on any pigeons needing help... good luck.. also if you can post a picture of where and how you keep your birds it can help with people trying to find a good home and know where they are going to live.


----------



## blessitwings (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you, will do


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi blessit wings.

Where in GA. are you located?


----------



## blessitwings (Jun 27, 2010)

Oglethorpe, near Athens and UGA


----------



## blessitwings (Jun 27, 2010)

North-East Georgia


----------

